# MBTA Transit questions



## MassBorn (Apr 9, 2019)

I've got a couple questions regarding the pay scale/ max salary of a transit officer, also some retirement questions. If anyone could shoot me a PM, that would be great.


----------



## MassBorn (Apr 9, 2019)

Selfless bump


----------



## 52833 (Jan 5, 2019)

MassBorn said:


> I've got a couple questions regarding the pay scale/ max salary of a transit officer, also some retirement questions. If anyone could shoot me a PM, that would be great.


Put out details for others to see 👍


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Base pay isn’t great compared to larger cities, but you’ll make that up and more by being forced for OT and details just about every day. Cancel your family life, social life, etc.

They have their own retirement system, so every day you spend there is “dead time” that won’t transfer if you later go to a municipality or MSP.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

You get to go to the Caribbean Festival for free!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

USAF286 said:


> You get to go to the Caribbean Festival for free!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

The retirement is the biggest killer. Pay is low $24hr starting. Top step in 3 years. They can order you in on 1 of your days off but not both. No personal or comp time. No education incentive but a different pay rate based on education level. They will no longer allow lateral transfers. So, once your hired that's it, unless you resign or go to a non cs department.


----------



## MassBorn (Apr 9, 2019)

felony said:


> The retirement is the biggest killer. Pay is low $24hr starting. Top step in 3 years. They can order you in on 1 of your days off but not both. No personal or comp time. No education incentive but a different pay rate based on education level. They will no longer allow lateral transfers. So, once your hired that's it, unless you resign or go to a non cs department.


Did they get sick of everyone leaving after being there for 2 years? no personal & no comp time is rough. Do you happen to know the 3x11 and 11x7 differential rate? Also do they get differential pay on weekends?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Was a good PD when Bratton was Chief


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

felony said:


> They will no longer allow lateral transfers.


A good friend of mine was literally the last lateral out the door before it was stopped. The fact they needed to do that to stop people from leaving should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It’s a shame, it could have been a great job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

MassBorn said:


> Did they get sick of everyone leaving after being there for 2 years? no personal & no comp time is rough. Do you happen to know the 3x11 and 11x7 differential rate? Also do they get differential pay on weekends?


To lateral from one CS department to another, you have to have the approval of both chiefs. Transit hasn’t approved laterals out in many, many years.

Any former Transit people on a CS municipal department came off the list, and resigned from Transit. And, once they get word that you’re in the process to leave, they make your life miserable. Any speciality assignment you have will be taken away, and you’ll be given the most undesirable assignments/shifts.

I know someone who left there to go to a fire department, and once word got out, he was yanked off the SWAT team, off the motorcycles, and given a static post in Roxbury.

It’s a thoroughly toxic environment.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

What’s wrong with the place? Is it a legacy of admin who never change anything?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I think you have to look at their environment too. Constantly surrounded by drunks, homeless, assholes and junkies with the odor of piss and vomit everywhere. That has to burn out out fast. We have a redline stop in our municipality and I DREAD going there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

But they have sweet railroad retirement right? Very good percentage and pretty high for wife after you die.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

FAPD said:


> But they have sweet railroad retirement right? Very good percentage and pretty high for wife after you die.


Negative. They try to keep it a secret but if you can put the time in (full 32 years it's good). Basically it's 55% of top 3 years at 25 years (minimum) add 2% for each year max of 72%. They pay into social security, so depending on how much you contribute you can collect that at 62. I think in the long run it equals out to a regular municipal pension. It's not better just different.


----------



## MassBorn (Apr 9, 2019)

Roy Fehler said:


> To lateral from one CS department to another, you have to have the approval of both chiefs. Transit hasn’t approved laterals out in many, many years.
> 
> Any former Transit people on a CS municipal department came off the list, and resigned from Transit. And, once they get word that you’re in the process to leave, they make your life miserable. Any speciality assignment you have will be taken away, and you’ll be given the most undesirable assignments/shifts.
> 
> ...



Yay, reading this makes me extremely happy............



Thanks for the answers


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

MassBorn said:


> Yay, reading this makes me extremely happy............


Best to have all available information, good and bad, before you make a decision.


----------



## MassBorn (Apr 9, 2019)

Roy Fehler said:


> Best to have all available information, good and bad, before you make a decision.


Do you care to enlighten us on the good?


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

MassBorn said:


> Do you care to enlighten us on the good?


You’ll more than likely get hired if you get called, you’ll get the full-time academy (and therefore POST certification), a ton of experience, and make good money (whether you want to, or not).


----------

